
“Wolf of Wall Street” warns ICOs are “biggest scam ever” - chrisaycock
https://www.ft.com/content/739f8954-b61a-11e7-a398-73d59db9e399
======
mdotk
Sensationalist headline. Key quote "Probably 85 per cent of people out there
don’t have bad intentions, but the problem is, if five or 10 per cent are
trying to scam you, it’s a f __king disaster. "

Even then he is being conservative. The scams are pretty easy to spot...

